# baking



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

homemade chocolate pie


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my, that looks delicious. I love meringues on cream pies!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Well that looks decadent!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! Can I have a piece?


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Good heavens. I just licked the computer screen! Lucky family.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Adnileus said:


> Good heavens. I just licked the computer screen! Lucky family.


It's all ready on my hips. Yum.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

You will never believe this but I was asked to make a chocolate cream pie for Thanksgiving dinner that I will be attending for the first time with my new DIL's family. I have never even eaten a chocolate cream pie let alone make one. Could you tell me, how do you cook the meringue with the chocolate pudding underneath? Won't the chocolate melt? I know they would love this pie. Are they toffee chips on top? THANKS!


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

MMMMM Send some through the computer!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Now Really pjmcd...........
How could you possibly post something so scrumptious and not provide the recipe. It is not acceptable behaviour on this forum ............... so please post the recipe and stop the drooling...... Thanks. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I love the chocolate pie, and may I please request a coconut pie???


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh that looks very sinful,yuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow we're is my slice


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I have not made this, but I am Sure you would do it the same as a Lemon Meringue pie.


CindyMB said:


> You will never believe this but I was asked to make a chocolate cream pie for Thanksgiving dinner that I will be attending for the first time with my new DIL's family. I have never even eaten a chocolate cream pie let alone make one. Could you tell me, how do you cook the meringue with the chocolate pudding underneath? Won't the chocolate melt? I know they would love this pie. Are they toffee chips on top? THANKS!


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Adnileus said:


> Good heavens. I just licked the computer screen! Lucky family.


This looks like it could be chocolate heaven. and agree with Adnileus drooling too much cannot type.......... :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. I may need a second piece.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

You just got my salivary glands working. Your pie looks baked to perfection.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks soooooo yummy


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am in heaven. That is a master piece. Gained 10 lbs or more looking and drooling. Chocolate anything is my favorite. What time is dessert?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This is truly sinful...A chocolate lovers dream...


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

It's my birthday and that would be the perfect present. I am a chocolate lover. Oh, wait, I am on a diet so I better not see it or it will be 10 pounds on me. I can gain by just looking at it. I am not even baking myself a cake this year.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

*drool* this looks heavenly! If I weren't allergic to most of the ingredients that are in this, I would eat the whole thing and be fat and happy :thumbup:


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I love chocolate cream pie and your looks so beautiful.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

frozen reeces cups


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love recipe as well! Please remove calories. Susan


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

just posted recipe, hope you like it, I did take out all of the calories, haha


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Can I come over for coffee - and PIE?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely pie. Looks scrumptious.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

OH MY!! Does that look good! I'm drooling!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> frozen reeces cups


What are they?


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll be right over. Put on the coffee, too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Was just poised to pay you a visit to test that pie then realised I had no idea where you live!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Ladyoreo (Oct 23, 2013)

Yum!!! Please post recipe.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Adnileus said:


> Good heavens. I just licked the computer screen! Lucky family.


LOL, only reason I didn't lick the computer screen is I'm at work.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladyoreo said:


> Yum!!! Please post recipe.


PLEASE PLEASE POST RECIPE OH MY GOD THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Ya all are just too darned funny !! and I agree .. YUMMMMY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Yum


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

You had me at chocolate !! YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Shame on you! My hips just expanded another inch!


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

reeces peanut butter cups, put in freezer and freeze


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Ladyoreo said:


> Yum!!! Please post recipe.


recipe posted


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> PLEASE PLEASE POST RECIPE OH MY GOD THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR


recipe posted


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll pay for the ingredients and shipping!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What time is it for dessert at your place?


----------



## jmar (May 12, 2012)

I don't see the recipe. Or is it just me?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll take one.....They are so much fun to make.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Adnileus said:


> Good heavens. I just licked the computer screen! Lucky family.


 :thumbup: that is funny!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm with everyone - yummy! Regarding the heat into the filling and will it melt, the merangue (sp?) acts like a wonderful insulation. No heat gets by it.

When I bake, I Google whatever it is and get information and recipes, etc. Family makes fun of me as I do have cookbooks but I LOVE some of the new ideas and ingredients. Trouble is everyone prefers my family recipes of the yester-year!!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

jmar said:


> I don't see the recipe. Or is it just me?


I don't see it either.


----------



## jmar (May 12, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I don't see it either.


It is posted in Other Crafts for tomorrows newsletter, but it will not load on most computers, including mine.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH MY !!!
That is sooooo in my food group. Chocolate and pie.

I didn't see your address (in the fine print). How am I suppose to come pick it up??

Oh soooooo yummy looking. I would love a slice or two of that. Skip the veggies.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> just posted recipe, hope you like it, I did take out all of the calories, haha


ok we are all lookin for the recipe please help us.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

jmar said:


> I don't see the recipe. Or is it just me?


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> ok we are all lookin for the recipe please help us.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

jmar said:


> It is posted in Other Crafts for tomorrows newsletter, but it will not load on most computers, including mine.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

ok went to do download and all I get is a blank knitting paradise sheet


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

recipe was sent to you and you should be able to download now, at least, I hope you can.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> PLEASE PLEASE POST RECIPE OH MY GOD THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

nope but keep tryin cause I know a lot of people would love it. if you want try sendin to my email [email protected]


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

If we only had smell a vision!!!!!!


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> nope but keep tryin cause I know a lot of people would love it. if you want try sendin to my email [email protected]


just posted the whole recipe on kp


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Oops! Drooling all over the keyboard!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks yummy!


----------



## vanvan (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't see the recipe either.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

vanvan said:


> I don't see the recipe either.


it's on kp, sorry if you haven't located it yet, maybe, you'll find it, let's hope


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> it's on kp, sorry if you haven't located it yet, maybe, you'll find it, let's hope


yes its there they posted it under other crafts, thank you my KP friend for taking the time with all of us.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> yes its there they posted it under other crafts, thank you my KP friend for taking the time with all of us.


certainly, not a problem


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh now, that's just not fair! I just decided that I am hungry and POP, there it is. A bit of a push for 10 'til 5 AM, though.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

looks fantastic!! Yummy, yummy, yummy!!


----------

